# Forgetting the Cardinal Rule of Shopping @ Costco



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, All -

I'm going to share a sad, traumatic, heart-breaking story with you all.

Last Friday or Saturday, I was at my local Costco store. I was there on a mission so to speak, looking for a specific item which they ended up not having. On my way in, I noticed this special kiosk full of some Ogio handbags, backpacks, and such. I decided to take a look at it on my way out. I was quite surprised to discover a messenger bag that I liked a lot. It was comfortable, looked good, well-designed, and best of all - the price was great. I noticed a big sign haning on the kiosk door stating the stand would be there for 4 more days. Thus reassured, I left.

Yesterday I came back to get it and --- the kiosk is gone!!! I really liked that bag & loved the price. Ready? It was 


Spoiler



*$33!*


 *&^% Very upset about forgetting the Costco rule of "buying it when you see it!"   

Luckily I have located two websites that carry that same bag. One is called ebags.com and the other is bagking.com. Anyone familiar with either of these two sites? The price is roughly the same between them, higher than Costco and marginally less than the list price. Well, my bad luck continues - ebags had this bag on sale with a 20% reduction yet when I just went to look at it again, _the 20% reduction has disappeared_! 

Which means there is currently only a $5 difference between the two. Now customer service & reputation comes into bigger play for me, which is why I'm asking you all about your experiences or information about these sites.

Thus ends my woeful story,

Marci

PS - I'm not mentioning the style 'cause I want to "surprise" you all with my pictures of the bag when I get it. I'll be posting them in the "Non-girly bag" thread.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

eBags is great, have used them multiple times.

Try clearing the cookies on your browser, the sale might return.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I've used ebags numerous times without issue, they are also upromise.

I haven't heard of the other site.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I learned the "buy it when you see it" rule not so long ago.  I moved a few years ago from the Miami/FtL area where there was always time to shop around or think about it and go back.  One of my new neighbors here told me that if you see it, buy it cuz it'll be gone overnight.  It took me a while and the loss of many good bargains to catch on.  Now I follow the rule.  Lesson learned.

I hope you get the bag.  I'll look forward to you posting the photos.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I learned the "buy it when you see it rule" the hard way too, it took me several times to finally get it.

Hope you get the bag and can't wait to see pic's.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Ebags is great!  Quick shipping, and if you don't like something they send you a return label to return it.  They frequently have sales, so if you sign up for their mailing list they will notify you when the sales begin.

You definitely have to snatch things up at Costco when you see it.  I never get out of there for less than $100.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

ebags is great. Never had a problem with them. Make sure you go through one of the cashback sites like Mrrebates or ebates. I use Mrrebates and you get 10% cash back.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm sorry, Marci.  Sadly, I'm sure that's happened to all of us.

Are you going to show us the bag?


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Those Ogio bags were at my Costco right before Christmas.  I wasn't in the market for a new bag but I did stop to touch and feel them...They must be making the rounds at all the Costco's....I'm in Arizona.  Wonder where they went to next?


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess that adds the follow up question of do you really _need_ the bag, especially at a now much higher price? Sounds like Costco shopping is similar to Kindle shopping, if it's 99 cents now that doesn't mean it will be after lunch.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

LDB said:


> I guess that adds the follow up question of do you really _need_ the bag, especially at a now much higher price? Sounds like Costco shopping is similar to Kindle shopping, if it's 99 cents now that doesn't mean it will be after lunch.


LDB, you know us women of course she _needs_ the bag!! 

Linda


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

We have a joke about Costco. If there's something we really like (food usually), they'll stop selling it. 

I've used eBags several times, and haven't had problems. If you sign up for the newsletter, they'll send you offers almost weekly.


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

I have used Ebags ALOT lately.. and one time I was shopping and it said free shipping.. by the time I was ready to buy later that day.. it was GONE.. so I CALLED and explained by the time I had decided on my purchase they removed the free shipping.. and would they honor it.. and they did.. so perhaps you could do the same.. explain the discount and by the time.. you decided.. etc.. etc.. and perhaps they will .. they are HUGE so probably all you have to do is call.. other thing.. when you give a review of a product they send you a 20% off coupon for next purchase.. had I known that I would have not ordered all at once.. and gotten even a better deal.  Good Luck.. let us know if you get it by just calling!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LDB said:


> I guess that adds the follow up question of do you really _need_ the bag, especially at a now much higher price?...


You would even ask this question in the Accessories board? Silly boy!



Betsy


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I just got this code for ebags: EMUP2FIFTY and get an EXTRA 10% off and Free Shipping over $75


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess that's kind of like the new pair of shoes because none of the 83 pairs in the closet is acceptable?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I have used ebags many times...much to hubby's chagrin. I don't hesitate to buy something as I can always return it if I change my mind *


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree with everybody, ebags.com is great.  I got my laptop backpack there.  They participate in a lot of rebate/affiliate programs, so definitely check if you are a member somewhere.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you check the Zappos website for your bag too?
I've used both ebags and Zappos and would recommend them to anyone. No hassle returns and quick shipping.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have used ebags numerous times and everything has been high quality. There customer support is good as well.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, All -

I want to thank everyone for their support, kind words, and knowledge. I discovered when I got home from work that I qualified for a Triple A discount of 15% -if - I registered at Triple A's website and shopped through their travel store, which was linked to eBags.com. I tried hard for 15 minutes to register at Triple A's page, and each time something would happen when I hit the "submit" button.

I wanted a break so I decided to see what was going on at eBay. I did another Ogio search and *Holy Smokes!*, the *exact* bag I wanted was available! I hurriedly went to the page and discovered that the item was brand-new, with tags, a very decent return policy, and in stock with free S&H  I ordered it right off. I'm _so _grateful that I received some eBay Gift cards for Christmas because they paid for the whole thing 

It looks like it will arrive at my house here in Washington in the next 2-7 days. I can't wait!

Some luck returns,

Marci


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Update:

The eBay purchase fell through.  The company was awesome in S&H, and communicated promptly via email.  They sent me the wrong bag.  When I followed up and asked them about return policy, they discovered they did not actually have the bag I wanted, even though the computer said they did.  I will return their bag and they will refund the $.

This time I went to eBags.com.  Great deal made even better when I found out they have a relationship with Triple A members.  If you have a Triple A card, you sign on their web page.  Then you go to their estore which is essentially eBags.  **Plus** you get twenty percent off!!  I just ordered the bag and it's expected in a week.  And chortling as well because the total cost with eBags is less than what I paid the eBay company. Not much, but still  

Marci


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

And with the savings you may be able to get a new pair of shoes or a tricked out name badge.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

LDB said:


> And with the savings you may be able to get a new pair of shoes or a tricked out name badge.


LOL  Tricked Out name badge, almost!

Great post,

Marci


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Marci said:


> Update:
> 
> The eBay purchase fell through. The company was awesome in S&H, and communicated promptly via email. They sent me the wrong bag. When I followed up and asked them about return policy, they discovered they did not actually have the bag I wanted, even though the computer said they did. I will return their bag and they will refund the $.
> 
> ...


Marci, I just checked out the AAA discount at ebags with my membership. The 20% off is even on Vera Bradley and sale items...free shipping too. Way cool! Thanks for that info.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

LDB said:


> And with the savings you may be able to get a new pair of shoes or a tricked out name badge.


ROFLMAO! I love that commercial

Looking forward to seeing pics of the bag.


----------

